

OpenStack Havana is out and includes native Docker support - julien421
http://blog.docker.io/2013/10/openstack-havana-docker/

======
shykes
Sam (the guy who implemented docker support in Nova) is now adding docker
support to Heat, the Openstack alternative to Cloudformation. It looks really
awesome :) [http://www.mail-archive.com/openstack-
dev@lists.openstack.or...](http://www.mail-archive.com/openstack-
dev@lists.openstack.org/msg06415.html)

~~~
druiid
Very cool. I think actually that will be more useful than just having a docker
implementation for Nova as Heat will allow it to be more like a PaaS.

------
Daviey
I am yet to understand what docker brings to nova, what the existing lxc
driver couldn't do.. It _seems_ like an abstraction layer which is hidden by
nova.. therefore no new gain?

~~~
chubot
So, I'm not sure either, but I think the AUFS addition makes images easier to
sync between machines?

That is, say I start with an Ubuntu image. Then I run an application on it on
a Docker cloud. Then I install Python 3.0 and NumPy on it and take a snapshot.
And then I want to run the new app with these libraries. I think when you
deploy, or when images are being sync'd to machines, they can use the
differential compression based on AUFS snapshots. So instead of transferring
300 MB, maybe you will only transfer 30 MB.

That would seem logical based on what I've read. But I have never actually
gotten Docker to work, so I don't know. Would appreciate any comments on this.

~~~
shykes
Hey, sorry to hear that you didn't get docker to work! If you want to try
again, feel free to come by our irc channel, #docker on freenode. The people
there are very nice and will be happy to help you out.

